# Leather retrim



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Been looking for a whole new interior for my BMW but they hard to come by or they are electric, which mine are not. So I thinkthe only way to go is a leather retrim or part retrim if I go for half leather. 

Can anybody recommend any one???


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Scotseats at Fenwick are excellent, I've seen some of their work and it's first class :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Transcal in Livingston


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks bud, may give then a shout they aint that far from me either.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

jerry318 said:


> Transcal in Livingston


Yeah I know of them, but I have not seen any of the work they do. But I have heard they are first class right enough.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hood repair centre in glasgow centre (south street) is good, i have seen some of their work before and its always been well done.

clicky


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

mick1985 said:


> Hood repair centre in glasgow centre (south street) is good, i have seen some of their work before and its always been well done.
> 
> clicky


Never heard of these guys, may give them a bell this week to see what they can do for me. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Walesy, I know a guy.

I dont have his number on me just now.

Drop me a PM and I will get it over to you..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Transcal no one else competes!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Transcal no one else competes!


by far the best in the game i would trust them to re-trim a veyron.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anybody got any pics of there work (transcal) or experienced any of there work?


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Electric ones are not a problem. All the controls are built into them so I'd imagine you just need to give them a suitable 12v supply?

Knowing BMW there may be a plug under your seats for them already.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

superdoug said:


> Electric ones are not a problem. All the controls are built into them so I'd imagine you just need to give them a suitable 12v supply?
> 
> Knowing BMW there may be a plug under your seats for them already.


I was thinking this but then I was advised it wasnt and would be a ***** to try and install, I dont mind doing it but it's just the hassle I dont really want to be honest. I will have a look tonight when I get in for plugs etc.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Transcal are by far the best
They done this for me, worth every penny :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

They are 2nd to none in Scotland.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

b9rgo1234 said:


> Transcal are by far the best
> They done this for me, worth every penny :thumb:


That look brilliant bud. They do a good job then from what I see.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The guys from Audio Advice are good too....




























:thumb:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Both jobs look brilliant.

I have a 04 330D sport saloon with 82K miles although perfect condition was wondering if it would be worth getting it brightened up with new leather, wheels and an upgraded Hi-Fi.

I would prefer to keep it but the fear of something major going wrong after spending on a bit of a re-furb does make me hesitate.

Opinions please.

Stuart.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just get second hand ones
if they are electric swap everything over or wire them up by taking a 12v feed

Try Mtech Glasgow or FAB Direct


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> The guys from Audio Advice are good too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats stunning!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

pete330 said:


> Just get second hand ones
> if they are electric swap everything over or wire them up by taking a 12v feed
> 
> Try Mtech Glasgow or FAB Direct


Yeah, I forgot about Mtech actually they are just down the road from me aswell.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Re-trim*

We have loads of pics of previous work from the subtle to the sublime

Best to call down with us and we'll have a natter :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Bailies, i think they're in Paisley or Johnstone? Ive heard good things about them.

I think thats there name


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

I need to get my seats retrimed as the drivers one looks like a soggy granny. Think a trip to Livi's in order


----------

